
Boeing 737: Australia joins Singapore in barring Max planes - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-47536502
======
sschueller
How long until the FAA does something? Is there a conflict on interest here
with Boing being a US manufacturer?

~~~
StreamBright
FAA is in a interesting situation, if they act now they admit that they let
something slip. If they do not act now they might inflict more damages later.
Anyway, I think we still need to wait for the investigation for the Ethiopian
crash to see what happened.

------
anoncoward111
FAA, US Govt, and Boeing will continue to dig their heads deeper into the sand
because Boeing is basically an arm of US policy at this point and the US Govt
at this time will never admit to or show any weakness

5 months ago when the Lion Air crash happened, an HN commenter ridiculed me
for saying Boeing made a crappy design choice to automate what pilots already
did manually, without telling the pilots. The HN commenter basically said "we
here at Boeing are working hard, how dare you"

well, now more people are dying. do we dismiss them as collateral damage from
the "third world", or do we own up to the problem created by a poor design
choice?

~~~
tallanvor
The claim that Boeing is an arm of US policy is pure bull. Just look at what
the US putting sanctions back onto Iran is costing Boeing in lost sales.

Nobody is dismissing the deaths, they're simply waiting for more information
considering that the plane hadn't had any major issues until now (engine
troubles on a Norwegian Air flight that resulted in a landing in Iran are not
believed to have anything to do with the plane itself). If other airlines and
pilots really felt that the plane was unsafe, they can always ground the plane
themselves.

~~~
jfk13
> hadn't had any major issues until now

The Lion Air crash was a pretty major issue, surely! Major enough that Boeing
is supposedly working on a patch, which was supposed to have been delivered
already (but hasn't been).

While we wait for more information on the Ethiopian case, the superficial
similarities look worrying enough that "better safe than sorry" sounds like a
more justifiable response than merely "let's wait and see".

------
AKifer
Just like for VW, all this story will end up by top Boeing management saying
"It's the fault of [sofware] engineers".

------
igravious
\--8<\--

The civil aviation authority of Singapore (CAAS) said it was "temporarily
suspending operation of all variants of the Boeing 737 MAX aircraft into and
out of Singapore" in light of the two recent accidents.

SilkAir, a subsidiary of Singapore Airlines (SIA), will replace the Boeing 737
Max which it operates to Bengaluru and Hyderabad with an earlier version of
the B737. It took the decision on Tuesday after Singapore joined the list of
countries that have imposed restrictions on the Boeing 737 Max after fears
over its safety following two deadly crashes within five months. “SilkAir will
be flying the Boeing 737 NG (new generation) to Hyderabad and Bangalore
instead of the Boeing 737 Max,” said a SIA spokesperson. Singapore's aviation
authority has suspended “all variants of the Boeing 737 MAX aircraft into and
out of Singapore.”

Beijing on Monday ordered domestic airlines to suspend operation of the Boeing
737 MAX 8, citing the two crashes. Noting "similarities" between the two
incidents, China's civil aviation administration said operation of the model
would only resume after "confirming the relevant measures to effectively
ensure flight safety". China is a hugely important market for the US aircraft
company, accounting for about one-fifth of worldwide deliveries of Boeing 737
MAX models.

Indonesia said it was grounding its 11 jets of the 737 MAX 8 type. Inspections
of the aircraft would start Tuesday and the planes would remain grounded until
they were cleared by safety regulators, Director General of Air Transport
Polana Pramesti told reporters.

South Korea's transport ministry said that the two Boeing 737 MAX 8 planes
operated by the country's budget airline Eastar Jet would be grounded pending
an inspection.

The Mongolian civil aviation authority said on Facebook it had ordered the
state carrier MIAT Mongolian Airlines to ground the sole Boeing 737 MAX 8
aircraft in its fleet.

Ethiopian Airlines said on Monday it had grounded its Boeing 737 MAX 8 fleet
"until further notice". "Although we don't yet know the cause of the accident,
we have to decide to ground the particular fleet as an extra safety
precaution," said the state-owned carrier, Africa's largest.

South African airline Comair said it had "decided to remove its 737 MAX from
its flight schedule".

Cayman Airways said it would suspend flights for its two 737 MAX 8 planes
"until more information is received", CEO Fabian Whorms said.

Brazil's Gol Airlines said it was temporarily suspending its commercial
operations with the plane.

Aeromexico, which has six 737 MAX 8s in its fleet, also announced that it was
grounding the aircraft.

Pilots from Argentina's Aerolineas Argentinas have refused to fly the jet.

\--8<\--

[https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/international-b...](https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/international-
business/boeing-737-max-countries-which-have-grounded-it-so-
far/articleshow/68370169.cms)

